# Amtrak/CaHSRA issue RFP for new trainsets



## Blackwolf (Jan 24, 2014)

The joint Amtrak/California High Speed Rail Authority "Request for Proposal" has been issued.

Issue Date: 1/24/2014

Response Deadline: 5/17/2014



> The purpose of this RFP is to solicit proposals from firms
> who wish to be considered to provide services for the manufacture of the Tier III​Next Generation Trainsets and Maintenance Support as required by the RFP. Amtrak and the Authority
> are soliciting Offers from Trainset manufacturers to perform engineering, design, production,
> assembly,inspection, testing, delivery, warranty services and maintenance support services.​​In order to become a registered Potential Offeror, you must be a Car Builder who has successfully
> ...


https://procurement.amtrak.com/irj/portal/anonymous?NavigationTarget=navurl://7e7c6db809b56f05f8e58e6565a217df


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 25, 2014)

Also being discussed here.


----------

